# help installazione gentoo

## luca120

ciao sono nuovo in questo forum prima usavo  debian e mi trovavo bene pero voglio passare a una distro piu difficile il punto è che da live cd quando ho finito l'instalazioone sul mio laptop non si vede piu nulla rimane buio poiche non vengono attivati i neon dello schermo come faccio?oltre a questo mi da un problema su  xserver (xorg.conf) come faccio a metterlo a posto? mi date i passaggi per il live cd?(da gentoo universal installer) grazie mille a tutti   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  ah dimentivavo non mi fa accedere in interfaccia grafica ma solo testuale  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  io ho un acer aspire 5715z 

```

Caratteristiche tecniche

Dimensioni schermo 15.4 Widescreen

Tipo processore Pentium dual-core

Velocità del processore 1.6 GHz

Memoria RAM 2 GB

Hard disk 160 GB

Peso (Kg) 2,8

Sistema operativo Windows Vista Home Premium

Connessioni Ethernet e wireless

Unità ottiche DVD±R-RW-DL

Webcam Integrata

Scheda grafica Intel GMA X3100

Batteria 6 cell Ioni di Litio:

Fino a 2 ore di autonomia

Tempi di ricarica:

• 2, 5 ore di ricarica rapida a sistema spento • 3, 5 ore di ricarica in uso

Interfacce ExpressCard / 54 slot

3 USB 2.0 porte

Porta per display esterno(VGA)

Porta S-video / TV-out (NTSC / PAL)

Headphone / speaker / line-out jack

Microphone-in jack

Porta Ethernet (RJ-45)

Porta Modem (RJ-11) DC-in jack for AC adapter

Connettività WLAN: Acer InviLink™ 802.11b / g Wi-Fi CERTIFIED network connection, supporta la tecnologia Acer SignalUp wireless

LAN: Gigabit Ethernet, Wake-on-LAN ready

MODEM: 56K ITU V.92 with PTT approval, Wake-on-Ring ready

Espandibilità RAM 2GB (2*1GB)

Il notebook è dotato di 2 slot totali

Sono entrambi occupati

Specifiche scheda grafica Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 con fino a 358 MB di Intel Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0 (8 MB di memoria dedicata, fino a 350 MB di memoria condivisa)

Supporta: Microsoft DirectX 9 e DirectX 10

Specifiche webcam Acer Crystal Eye webcam integrata

Supporta la tecnologia Acer PrimaLite

Audio Supporto audio Intel High Definition

Supporto per speakers digitali S / PDIF (Sony / Philips Digital Interface)

Compatibile MS Sound

Software in dotazione Acer Empowering Technology (Acer eNet, ePower, eAudio, ePresentation, eDataSecurity1, eLock, eRecovery, eSettings Management)

Acer Arcade featuring Cinema, Video, Music, Acer HomeMedia

Acer Arcade Deluxe featuring DV Wizard, VideoMagician, DVDivine, Acer HomeMedia

Acer Crystal Eye

Acer Launch Manager

Acer GridVista

Acer GameZone

Acer Video Conference Manager

Norton AntiVirus

Adobe Reader

CyberLink PowerProducer

NTI CD-Maker

Dimensioni (L x A x P) mm 366 x 274 x 33.6 / 42.6 mm

```

----------

## MajinJoko

Un consiglio amichevole: leggi le linee guida!

In particolare:

un problema = un thread

cerca di usare un italiano comprensibile (sì, le virgole sono gratis   :Wink:  )

Ti conviene sistemare il tuo post, affinché ti si possa dare una mano.

----------

## luca120

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Un consiglio amichevole: leggi le linee guida!
> 
> In particolare:
> 
> un problema = un thread
> ...

 

sopra ho riportato le specifiche del mio laptop in poche parole ho un problema nella visibilità dello schermo cioè rimane buio non si illumina e una volta arrivato al login mi da solo iil metodo testuale non grafico (gdm) e mi da un problema anche di xorg.conf volevo sapere come configurarlo

----------

## Deus Ex

Per quando riguarda le procedure di installazione da live cd: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Per il resto non ho capito granchè del tuo post. Forse ho intuito che ti aspettavi di effettuare un login testuale da livecd, ma io ti consiglio caldamente di lasciare perdere l'installer grafico e seguire la procedura che trovi nel link che ti ho indicato.

Se rispondi, prova a scrivere i pensieri separati tra di loro. Sei italiano (senza offesa, eh)?

----------

## luca120

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Per quando riguarda le procedure di installazione da live cd: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
> 
> Per il resto non ho capito granchè del tuo post. Forse ho intuito che ti aspettavi di effettuare un login testuale da livecd, ma io ti consiglio caldamente di lasciare perdere l'installer grafico e seguire la procedura che trovi nel link che ti ho indicato.
> 
> Se rispondi, prova a scrivere i pensieri separati tra di loro. Sei italiano (senza offesa, eh)?

 

allora non so come spiegarmi io ho fatto l'installazioen grafica i punti sono 2 

1) lo schermo non si illumina rimane buio

2)ho un problema nell'xorg.conf.new, e anche con xorg.conf mi da i seguenti errori

fatal server error: addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0

invece danto il comando startx esce questo errore

fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remainig

adesso si capisce???

----------

## Ic3M4n

non del tutto.

Quanto lo schermo non si "illumina"?

il problema è all'avvio del livecd? 

all'avvio del sistema installato sull'hard disk?

almeno il framebuffer lo vedi? il problema l'hai solo all'avvio del server grafico?

inoltre: come hai fatto a generare l'xorg.conf? l'hai creato a manina? hai utilizzato xorgconfig o qualcosa del genere?

Un consiglio: prova a rileggere quanto hai scritto nei tuoi precedenti post, secondo te qualcuno che non abbia fisicamente accesso alla macchina, come tutti noi, potrebbe da quanto hai scritto capire esattamente quali possano essere i problemi che stai cercando di risolvere?

----------

## luca120

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non del tutto.
> 
> Quanto lo schermo non si "illumina"?
> 
> il problema è all'avvio del livecd? 
> ...

 

allora spiego da capo io ho scaricato l'immagine Gentoo 2008.0 Universal install CD  finita  l'installazione subito dal boot  l'illuminazione è pari a zero. dopo che fa tutto il caricamento del sistema mi da il login testuale, faccio il login do il comando startx e mi appaiono gli errori  riportati su prima.

Non l'ho configurato io ha fatto tutto nell'istallazione. per vedere se aveva sbagliato a configurarlo ho dato il comando X -configure, e mi da sempre il medesimo errore  penso di essere stato chiaro

----------

## Ic3M4n

ok, allora partiamo dall'inizio...

il menu di grub lo vedi? se non lo vedi elimina il file di splash da /boot/grub/menu.lst

non vedi l'init del sistema... prova ad eliminare quanto hai dopo l'entry del kernel nel medesimo file.

il mio per esempio è:

```
kernel /boot/2.6.28-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda6 quiet video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1280x800-32@60 console=tty1 resume=swap:/dev/sda9
```

vedi di farlo diventare un qualcosa tipo:

```
kernel /boot/2.6.28-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda6
```

io non ho initrd, quindi se lo usi... le cose sono un po' diverse. nel caso posta il contenuto del file.

in questo modo dovresti avere un terminale standard da 80x24 caratteri, o quelli che sono.

prova a vedere se fino a qui riusciamo a risolvere. poi vediamo il resto.

----------

## luca120

scusa se ti rompo le p***e tanto io su non ho nulla se rifacessi l'installazione da 0?tanto non mi costa nulla pero mi dovreste spiegare come configurare il tutto. Ho provato anche la guida rapida per l'installazione (con il minimal cd) mi da lo stesso problema  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  non pensavo fosse cosi difficile  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è difficile, il fatto è che uno nel momento in cui deve fare le cose deve porre attenzione, leggere quanto scritto sulle guide, soprattutto quella ufficiale. l'installer non è mai stato stabile e non ha mai funzionato correttamente. porre problemi riguardo a come è stato installato il sistema utilizzando procedure non ufficiali non porta a nulla. leggi. la guida ufficiale.

un'altra cosa: linux non è windows. se seguendo la retta via ti ritrovi dei problemi, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è risolverli a manina, formattare e reinstallare non ti porterà da nessuna parte.

----------

## luca120

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non è difficile, il fatto è che uno nel momento in cui deve fare le cose deve porre attenzione, leggere quanto scritto sulle guide, soprattutto quella ufficiale. l'installer non è mai stato stabile e non ha mai funzionato correttamente. porre problemi riguardo a come è stato installato il sistema utilizzando procedure non ufficiali non porta a nulla. leggi. la guida ufficiale.
> 
> un'altra cosa: linux non è windows. se seguendo la retta via ti ritrovi dei problemi, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è risolverli a manina, formattare e reinstallare non ti porterà da nessuna parte.

 

si lo so xò l'ho incasinato di piu adesso provo con il cd minimale mi sa che è meglio

----------

## Ic3M4n

fai quello che vuoi... il computer è il tuo, il tempo è il tuo e non sono qui a per perdere il mio. Ti è stato più volte detto di cercare di scrivere in un italiano decente e te ne sei sempre fregato. ho provato a soprassedere, dandoti comunque alcuni consigli. Se il risultato è questo non vedo che altro io possa fare...

----------

## MajinJoko

Come diceva Ic3M4n poco sopra, segui l'handbook ufficiale.

C'è un sacco di documentazione alla pagina:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml

Segui quella e, qualora ti ritrovassi ancora in difficoltà, chiedi aiuto fornendo informazioni chiare e precise.

Si è davvero capito poco di quando hai scritto qui.

----------

## luca120

[quote="Ic3M4n"]non è difficile, il fatto è che uno nel momento in cui deve fare le cose deve porre attenzione, leggere quanto scritto sulle guide, soprattutto quella ufficiale. l'installer non è mai stato stabile e non ha mai funzionato correttamente. porre problemi riguardo a come è stato installato il sistema utilizzando procedure non ufficiali non porta a nulla. leggi. la guida ufficiale.

un'altra cosa: linux non è windows. se seguendo la retta via ti ritrovi dei problemi, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è risolverli a manina, formattare e reinstallare non ti porterà da nessuna parte.

dopo questa risposta ci ho sbatuto la testa. Ho attivato il mouse e il terminale il punto è sempre uno non riesco ad accedere anche se faccio startx mi esce sempre il medesimo errore ( fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remainig )  vi posto il mio xorg.conf per chiarire meglio le idee 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

   Option   "XkbLayout" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   #Option     "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, NONE"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

questo è il make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## cloc3

magari dai un occhio anche alla guida specifica per l'aggiornamento al nuovo xorg, dove si consiglia di provare, dapprima, ad avviare senza xorg.conf.

osserva che il tuo make.conf non contiene l'indicazione della scheda video. quindi è probabile che non sia stato compilato il driver grafico giusto.

----------

## luca120

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> magari dai un occhio anche alla guida specifica per l'aggiornamento al nuovo xorg, dove si consiglia di provare, dapprima, ad avviare senza xorg.conf.
> 
> osserva che il tuo make.conf non contiene l'indicazione della scheda video. quindi è probabile che non sia stato compilato il driver grafico giusto.

 

grazie per la pazienza l'ho modificato cosi...

```
InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "AUO"

   ModelName    "8174"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   HorizSync    35.2 - 35.2

   HorizSync    35.5 - 35.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Card        "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

make.conf invece cosi

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

IMPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

LINGUAS="it en"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

```

----------

## MajinJoko

occhio che nel make.conf hai scritto IMPUT DEVICE

----------

